# Electrical



## bongo (May 1, 2005)

I have a Hobby 600fm 2005 when on the 240v hook up the habitation batty boils up, in the hand book it does say that when the light glows green the charger must be manually turned off in this day and age I find it hard to believe we have to stay in and wait for the green light and then lift up the cushion and turn off the charger. Does any one know better.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*2005*

I find that hard to believe, I think there must be something wrong somewhere. Does it have solar panels?

TM


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

If the batteries are boiling then they could be knackered

Alan H


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Knackered*



Fatalhud said:


> If the batteries are boiling then they could be knackered
> 
> Alan H


Yes, thats a point. Our originals on our previous motorhome were knackered. Fitted new ones and connected panels in wrong order and I boiled them too!.

TM


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Either the regulator for the solar panel is knackered but much more likely the regulator within the charger is duff and you are simply overcharging.

Check the battery terminal voltage with a digital multimeter. If it stays above 14 volts for long its wrong and disconnect each charging system in turn to identify the culprit.

If however its not above 14 volts and you can hear it boiling then the battery has a short circuit cell and the battery is knackered.

Hope that helps.
c.


----------



## bongo (May 1, 2005)

*boiling battery*

Thank for the replys the Hobby has no solar panel ,the battery was a gel I went in the van and the smell was bad the battery was so hot you could not touch it for about an hour it was just so hot.In the hand book it says Charge until the battery voltage has reached14.4v, Switch off the charger until the battery voltage has sunk to 13.8v, Recharge when the battery voltage sinks below 13.8v. The on off switch is under the seat next to the dinning table so is a pain to get to.I now have a new battery and charging from a separate charger.


----------

